# Hog down



## Spotnstalk (Jun 25, 2014)

deer season closed Sunday here in Texas which leaves me with plenty of time to chase these critters down


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

I'd LOVE to get a hog someday. Good work!


----------



## Spotnstalk (Jun 25, 2014)

It's fun. I actually ran this 1 down through the brush till she decided to turn and fight. Got a little scratched up but not like she would have done with those cutters


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Wait a minute are you saying you killed a hog with a plain old rifle? where is the helicopter with the turret? :grin:


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

That's cheating. Should have used a Bowie knife hand to hoof combat. My brother in Looziana uses a .22WMR and shoots them in the head. Usually gets 2-3 per year as he has room in the freezer


----------



## Spotnstalk (Jun 25, 2014)

I would love to do a helicopter hunt once as well as a thermo hunt but I prefer stalking them through the brush. Real men don't need knifes lol. These people around here trap and take em live but I don't raise them or sell them so no reason to. Something about going out to the woods and looking and listening to determine where they are then stalking in till your standing in the herd is a rush for me


----------



## Spotnstalk (Jun 25, 2014)

It's pretty spooky once the shot rings out and they know you're there though


----------

